# ah what a face!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Aw, poor baby. I bet "that" face gets her about anything she wants! How is she feeling today?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

She's not too bad...quiet and taking it easy really!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh and here is Harry...looking blue too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...Tilly...


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

What a pair. Poor baby she looks so forlorn. I hope she is up and chasing around again soon. In the mean time - looks like she will gets lots of love and spoiling.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Tilly...feel better soon.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet sweet pictures. Tilly looks so pitiful. I sure hope she is feeling better and soon. Harry must be anxious to get his favorite pal back up to speed too.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Awww Tilly. I hope you are feeling much better very soon!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hope Tilly is feeling better soon. I just love how much Tilly and Fred love eachother.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor baby, doesn't understand at all, but she loves you and I hope this fixes the problem. I hope she feels better tomorrow! What beautiful eyes she has.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Tilly and Harry!!! I hope she feels better soon. Know that you and Harry are taking great care of her until she can be out running the fields and rolling in mud.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Boy, those children sure know how to use their assets! I'll bet they get anything and everything from you with those looks.

I hope Tilly is feeling better very soon and of course that will make Harry happy too!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Tilly...I hope you heal fast and feel perfect real soon! Harry...behave, K?


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh... poor Tilly! She just doesn't quite understand does she? I hope she feels better real soon. Love that face though!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, how can you say no to those eyes, Tilly hope you feel better soon.

Harry be good to you're sister , she'll be running in no time!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor Tilly...she sure knows how to work those big brown eyes though!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Omgosh! I completely missed Tilly's tribulations! I have only been coming on here for very short periods of time these past few weeks. Now I'm going to go looking to see what happened to smilin' Tilly.

Get better soon little lady!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ooh poor Tilly, and those eyes of yours...............you well soon and it's nice to see Harry is looking after you too


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Tilly you look so sad. Harry you look worried about your buddy.
Hope you are up and about real soon Tilly!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She's an old pro at those sad puppy dog eyes!! Hope she feels better soon... I'm sure Harry is hoping so too!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Awww, poor baby. Good boy Harry!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Tilly, how are you now?


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG, her eyes!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww Sweetheart - It'll be OK.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Tilly and Harry I think some belly rubs might make both of you feel better!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw! Those eyes! I just wanna hug her!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Harry is having sympathy doldrums with Tilly, who is no doubt getting everything her heart desires with that look!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> oh and here is Harry...looking blue too!


 
They are both wonderful and beautiful. I'd love to meet them!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Poor Tilly, although I think she is getting that "look" perfected. Nice to see Harry keeping his poorly Sister company. Tilly I hope you heal quickly, you are a very good girl for not ripping your posh boots off, be a good girl and you will soon be up and about and back running in the fields.

Big hugs from my two and me on their way


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

poor babies. Those eyes....
Glad to hear Tilly is feelin a little better. She is pretty even when she is not well.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Poor Tilly - Farley and I send our hopes that she's back up on all 4 and feeling better very soon. Jake'sDad


----------

